# Mandolin Madness



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Is anyone else here mad for mandolin? I'm nuts about it, and have been for years. Not just mandolin either, but other 5ths tuned things like bouzouki and Irish tenor banjo.

Am I alone here?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I was just drooling over an Eastman Mandocello at 12th Fret today.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I inherited one when my grandfather passed away and it's become my secret weapon when recording. When ever my tracks are a little dark I just record a little mandolin, shelve all the low end, boost the 12kHz and poof! Sparkle!

And I'm really keen on getting a banjo. I blame Sufjan Stevens for this bit of GAS.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

iaresee...I've done similar things when recording, and folks dig the sound live. 

My tastes run to almost anything that can be called a mandolin. Currently using a maple/spruce Moon flattop (www.moonguitars.co.uk) which I've hotrodded a bit with Schaller tuners, solid cocobolo/bone bridge, radiused binding, and custom tailpiece; and a Peter Cox (www.petercox.ca) archtop two point with cedar top, walnut back/sides, Schaller tuners, Weber tailpiece. Both are strung with D'Addarios. The bouzouki is a House (www.houseguitars.com), and the banjo is a GoldTone IT250. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

*Just aquired one of these Mandocasters*

My Dad has had this thing for many years and gave it to me a couple of months back. I haven't nailed down the year yet but it is an older one I think.
They are only 4 strings but still sound nice through my old Roland chorus amp.
Now I need to learn some chords.

http://www.emando.com/builders/Fender1.htm

Mine is sunbust like the top picture. I'll post some pics of it when I get a chance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Mooh said:


> iaresee...I've done similar things when recording, and folks dig the sound live.


I've never played the mandolin live. I'm not much of a mandolin player and I can hide be overdubs when I record it, but not live. And my mandolin isn't really up to the rigors of a live performance. Someday maybe. That Ovation mando Milkman has looks pretty killer for a live performance.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i love mandolin, got one about a year ago, now have 4. dont play very well but i enjoy trying.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been wanting to learn to play one for a long time, but they always seem to be kind of expensive for me to purchase as an experiment, and I never seem to have the ready cash, but I'm always on the lookout. I have wondered from time to time if you could just buy a cheap ukulele and tune it the same for the sake of learning the notes and fingerboard. Anybody got any thoughts on this?
-Mikey


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Imho, tuning the uke in fifths to mimic a mandolin wil be a problem. Either the low string will be floppy, or the high string under too much tension, or both. There are many cheap mandolins and availability is great given the internet. However, spend a little more and options really open up. Eastman and the like make some really worthy instruments. Check out www.mandolincafe.net for more than you ever needed to know.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanx, Mooh, I'll check it out...another thing on my to-do list (I wanna learn to play tenor sax and flute someday, too! LOL!)
-Mikey


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> Thanx, Mooh, I'll check it out...another thing on my to-do list (I wanna learn to play tenor sax and flute someday, too! LOL!)
> -Mikey


If you can get the fingers down with one of those two, you can wing it with the other. Its the embouchure that can be difficult to master. You know Bleeding Gums Murphy off of _The Simpsons_? Theres a reason for the name :smile:. Wind instruments are fun to play.

Go and rent a tenor sax (or an alto, same fingerings) from L&M and play till you can't feel your mouth anymore!

Back on topic; a Mandolin is on that expansive list of gear I want along with a baritone electric, bass, etc, etc.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny how things change. When I played in a folk band they assumed it was celtic music that got me into mandolin, and yup, there were lots of opportunities to play it there, but it was NASH THE SLASH who first inspired me. Electric mandolin and violin, eardrum bleeding loud. 

Nash The Slash, what a piece of work.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been teaching myself tenor banjo... I kind of find it annoying for fingerpicking because I would like having the 5th string.

I am getting used to it though, and it is pretty fun to play. I picked up a beautiful 1972 gibson, so that helps with the enjoyment lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Someday I'd like a banjo-mandolin.

I love the tenor banjo (mine's a GoldTone IT250, but I once had a nice Orpheum tenor, and Washburn 5 string on long term loan). Maybe it's the short sustain spank like a Tele bridge pickup that I like so much. 

In a fit of weirdness once, I wondered what long sustain on banjo would sound like. Out came the EBow ~ like a compressor/sustainor only better. Once of these days I'll mount a magnetic pickup under the head.

Bela Fleck is my banjo hero.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Wayward Son said:


> My Dad has had this thing for many years and gave it to me a couple of months back. I haven't nailed down the year yet but it is an older one I think.
> They are only 4 strings but still sound nice through my old Roland chorus amp.
> Now I need to learn some chords.
> 
> ...


That mandolin of yours is quite sought after in the vintage market.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to get a mandolin one day--although I doubt I'd play it "properly"--I think I'd play it like a little guitar. But I'd have fun with it.

As far a Mandocasters go-Eastwood makes on--shaped like a Tele--and with 8 strings-
Mandocaster

But if I get one--I think I'd get an acoustic one, but I'd like a pickup on it.

On the other hand--a resonator mandolin would be cool too.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Just doing some thinking here, but how hard would it be to build a Mandocaster? Those pictures make it look relatively simple/easy. I think I have parts lying around to scrap something together if I could get a body and a neck. The 4-string version would be simple enough. 

I think the hardest part would be finding a neck for it. It would have to come off an old mandolin or be built from scratch. On that note, how hard are these to play fretless? I hate doing fret jobs.

This would go well with my portable guitar amp once I get the damn thing working...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wheeman said:


> Just doing some thinking here, but how hard would it be to build a Mandocaster?


Of course, you know--if you do build one--you have to post pictures.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wheeman...Talk to me, I may have a neck for you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Went to the city yesterday and played mandolins by Weber, Gibson, Mix, Collings, Breedlove, National, and others. Didn't buy, but was impressed by the National resonator, Collings A style, new Breedlove F style, and Gibson A9. The Breedlove was lots better than I expected. The Mix was a big disappointment. The Gibson A9 and F9 are great bang-for-the-buck.

Anyone else find anything new and exciting?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had a Washburn mandolin for at least 15 years or so. Play it once in awhile but really only know the most basic chords. A non-functioning pinky finger doesn't help either on a fretboard so small. 

Still, I just love the sound of mandolin. Brought it out to band practice one day (the guys didn't know I played) and played along on an acoustic tune they do. They were blown away. Used it live a few times over the years - need to use it more often.

Played an Epiphone Mando-bird last week and that was quite fun!


----------



## Bob Remington (May 31, 2020)

Re: mad for mandolin. Yes, I guess so.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... love mandolin music ...
Am learning.
Mine:


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

My dad played the Bozouki, and I recently got it into playing condition again after it sat around for 5yrs. Plan to start learning a bit soon.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No slouching here.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The current crop of fifths tuning instruments. Back row: Harmony Stella tenor guitar (tuned BF#C#G#), Peter Cox mandolin (GDAE), Gold Tone tenor banjo (GDAE, octave lower than mandolin), Kala tenor guitar (CGDA). Front: House mando-cello (tuned an octave lower than the Kala, CGDA), Moon mandolin (GDAE).


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> No slouching here.


... shit la merde, that's like taking in SteveV and MikeK ...
(just _OMG_)


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

One of my favorite things about @Mooh is that he _always _leads me down the greatest of YouTube rabbit holes.

I know I'll never be good enough to play like that.... sometimes I question whether I am good enough to listen to music like this. Stunning work:


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Paul M said:


> One of my favorite things about @Mooh is that he _always _leads me down the greatest of YouTube rabbit holes.
> 
> I know I'll never be good enough to play like that.... sometimes I question whether I am good enough to listen to music like this. Stunning work:


... yeah, Mooh does that to me as well, and _reminds_ me of stuff ...
That you'd express your love for the music in that way is quite clear to me that the music was _made for you_.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool @Paul M and @Speck_WFTR Much appreciated.

Here's a little Simon Mayor and Hilary James for you. He generally plays Vanden mandolins, and she likes her Gibson mando-bass. I forget their preferred guitars. Simon set me on my mandolin journey many years ago, with corrections and reassurances in technique and embellishments, though it would take me many lifetimes to do what he does in a moment without even thinking. He's a superb multi-instrumentalist, humourist, poet, and teacher (I've attended workshops). Hilary is also an accomplished guitarist, singer, and visual artist (I have a drawing of my wife she did on a napkin over lunch, reproduced and framed in my lesson space). 






Here's Mayor on guitar:






Violins and mandobass:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I may have posted this before. My take on one of Simon Mayor's tunes, but I'm not aware if he's recorded it, the sheet music was included in an old VHS video of his. I split the parts between guitar and mandolin. The digital art is mine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Couldn't resist posting this for the bouzouki content:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've posted this on the site before--a nontraditional mandolin
It suits me--solidbody Epiphone Mandobird VIII

If a song is in the key of G I can probably do okay or better with it.
Other keys?
Maybe--I'm working on that.


----------

